

Attacked on Twitter by Russian Catbots - Have you ever seen this before? - Jagannath
http://www.chloebregman.com/2013/03/14/attack-of-the-russian-catbots/

======
by_Seeing
Play it cool. 300 cats can't be wrong.

------
wakkus
there are goats as well!

------
rock_hard
hahaha

